# 2012 Cruze order guide is online



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow...I'm sitting on the fence not knowing if I'll get a 2011 or 2012 model. I ordered the Imperial Blue Metallic.....but it's not available in 2012! Jeeez!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*RPO: K34* - Cruise Control now STD on* Eco*! Question is on _which_ model: M6 or A6 or both?

...also, now STD on all models: *Driver Information Center* with trip odometer, fuel range, average fuel economy,* instantaneous fuel economy*, average vehicle speed, tire pressure and oil life remaining


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Dam! I really wanted a stick shift with leather too!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Annoyed that I paid for the connectivity package when its becoming standard next year. 

Oh well, love my Cruze anyway.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sounds like "_early-bird_ *buyers remorse*" to me (wink,wink)!

...FWIW, I, too, wanted an *Eco* M6 with leather, but had to _settle_ for an LTZ A6.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha, good way of putting it. I'm sure you really had to settle with that. =P


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, it's sad that after *two years*, GM _still_ don't know what the curb weights are for the different Cruze models (except 1LT = 3102 lbs)?!?!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

*Deletions:
(GAP) Imperial Blue Metallic exterior color*

Wow... I'm glad I got the 2011 then. That kinda sucks! I think this color looks way better than that powder blue.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Annoyed that I paid for the connectivity package when its becoming standard next year.


I'm not sure what the cost of the 2012 will be but I'm sure it will include these cost now that they are "Standard". I do wish the 2011 had push-to-start and the "low cost touch screen nav".


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> I'm not sure what the cost of the 2012 will be but I'm sure it will include these cost now that they are "Standard". I do wish the 2011 had push-to-start and the "low cost touch screen nav".


I am with you there, depending on what "low cost" is? Is a low cost touch screen the same price as the overpriced non-touch? If then, its still more than I want to pay. The PtS is cool, but not really a value-add. The only thing that would make me really consider trading up would be a new engine (SS) and/or a 5-door model.
Im not going to cry over the 2mpg, but it would be nice. Now that the trans and I are getting along better, I'm not that concerned about the Gen II trans.

Plus, I really like my Imperial Blue. I have not seen the new blue yet, but It would have to be really sweet to enter into the equation.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

*Victory Red In Place of Crystal Red For 2LT RS?*

Thanks bigbee60 for finding and posting the link on the 2012 order information.

Question, please:

Probably getting a 2012 2LT with the RS package. In the color spec chart for the LT models, it lists Crystal Red Tintcoast as being available (extra cost). However, in the separate page which listed change for 2012 model year, it list one change as: "(GCN) Victory Red exterior color (RS model only)."

Does anyone know whether when one gets a 2012, 2LT with the RS package that the only red available is Victory Red, or does one who wants a red car get a choice between the Crystal Red Tintcoat and the Victory Red?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iansr (Apr 15, 2011)

Wasn't there an orange color at one point on the guide?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

*2012 Chevrolet Color chart (Including Cruze)*

Here's all available colors for the 2012 Chevys. At least nine of them will be available on the Cruze (though not every color on every model). The nine that I currently know for the Cruze of are: Summit White, Gold Mist Metallic, Silver Ice Metallic, Black Granite Metallic, Autumn Metallic (a new color, dark brown), Ice Blue Metallic, Black Granite Metallic, Taupe Gray Metallic and Blue Topaz Metallic (new). Anyone know of other 2012 Cruze colors?

[PIC] 2012 Corvette Color Chart! - Corvette Forum


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

elegant said:


> Does anyone know whether when one gets a 2012, 2LT with the RS package that the only red available is Victory Red, or does one who wants a red car get a choice between the Crystal Red Tintcoat and the Victory Red?


All this means is that Victory Red (GCN) is only available at this point if you also order the RS package (*PDZ)*. 

So in the Chevrolet Build Your Own configurator it will pop up a box saying you must add the RS Package if you choose the Victory Red color.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bigbee60 said:


> So in the Chevrolet Build Your Own configurator it will pop up a box saying you must add the RS Package if you choose the Victory Red color.


I checked today and it appears that the Cruze website will not be updated for the 2012 model year until just before the 2012 production starts and that is currently at 06/21/11. So you won't be able to do a 2012 build online until then. I told them I thought that was pretty lame as the competition's websites already have the 2012 models shown.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I checked today and it appears that the Cruze website will not be updated for the 2012 model year until just before the 2012 production starts and that is currently at 06/21/11. So you won't be able to do a 2012 build online until then. I told them I thought that was pretty lame as the competition's websites already have the 2012 models shown.


I think this is lame too....I've been forced into a 2012 because of the paint shortage. Imperial Blue Metallic is what I ordered for 2011, but it is no longer available for 2012. I'd like to see a "good" representation of what the new Topaz Blue Metallic looks like before I commit to it. The link to the corvette forum a few posts back is the first place I have seen this color sample, but it is hard to tell. It appears to be just a little lighter than the imperial blue metallic. I'll probably go with it anyway, I have about a week to let my salesman know so he can modify my order for the 2012 production.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

*Challenges With Orderingr A Car From "Color Chip"*

Pictures, printed color chips, TV adds and the like sometimes are spot on with how a color actually looks on a car in real life. Often they are not. I always cruise (bad pun) dealerships to see the actual colors on that model year's car before I order/buy. I also look at the car I want to order in both sunlight and on cloudy/rainy days (if possible). Never been disappointed when my car arrived...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *RPO: K34* - Cruise Control now STD on* Eco*! Question is on _which_ model: M6 or A6 or both?
> 
> ...also, now STD on all models: *Driver Information Center* with trip odometer, fuel range, average fuel economy,* instantaneous fuel economy*, average vehicle speed, tire pressure and oil life remaining


What are the odds that dealer could flash computer on 2011 LTZ so DIC would show instantaneous fuel economy? That is one thing I really miss from the CTS I traded for the Cruze.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

audog said:


> What are the odds that dealer could flash computer on 2011 LTZ so DIC would show instantaneous fuel economy? That is one thing I really miss from the CTS I traded for the Cruze.


If the DIC computer is the same between ECO and LS/LT1/LT2/LTZ, then it all comes down to whether 1) GM has given the dealer an option to update the software and 2) whether the dealer will do it. My Boxster has lots of DIC options that you had to buy, and dealers did not want to turn them on for customers not buying them up front. Thanks to aftermarket tools, the dealer can be ignored in the process and we turn them on for new owners at our annual hack day / track day event.

Aftermarket scan tools show the data is available from the ECM. I tested a ScanGauge device that pulled the data right from the ECM. Another manufacturer, Auto Enginuity, had a bluetooth device that would send the data to your Windows Mobile phone application. Too bad they picked Palm and Windows Mobile and not iPhone or Android as the first apps they support.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

audog said:


> What are the odds that dealer could flash computer on 2011 LTZ so DIC would show instantaneous fuel economy? That is one thing I really miss from the CTS I traded for the Cruze.


....That *is* the proverbial "64-million-dollar Question" for sure.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well the color choices for 2012 Cruze already are outdated from this original posting...

Imperial Blue Metallic....out for 2012.
Topaz Blue Metallic....in for 2012....then out.
Granite Blue Metallic in for 2012.

Granite Blue Metallic.....too Light/pale for me.

Changed my order yesterday evening to Crystal Red Tintcoat.

Still no mention of the Autumn Metallic for my LTZ/RS, so whether it is not available or just not available on my trim line, I can't say.

But....new order placed on May 9th. Should have her early August....


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

So, from the looks of it, the 1LT is now standard with a stick?

This is really pretty great as I wasn't the biggest fan of the eco. 

Also, what's with dropping the 8way seat and switching to a 6, I think that's kind of silly and while it was probably a good cost savings move it's kind of lame.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the 2012 cruzes are now on chevrolet.com to configure.. now you can get nav,power seats and pioneer in eco...sighhhhhh I wonder if I could buy the new touch screen nav and install in my 2011. May be helping my father buy a cruze soon. 

So far I have an eco, brother has 2lt, sister in law has LS, coworker has 2LT and soon father ??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

is this really what the 2012 rs looks like?:eusa_clap:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> is this really what the 2012 rs looks like?:eusa_clap:


Don't think so:question:!

I ran across this picture when I googled "Cruze SS" several months ago....

That is a nasty Cruze though!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> the 2012 cruzes are now on chevrolet.com to configure..


Can you post a specific link...the Chevrolet.com I go to still has the same old 2011 configurator as before...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

theres a box for 2012 on bottom


Build Your Own 2012 Cruze | Chevrolet


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> theres a box for 2012 on bottom
> 
> 
> Build Your Own 2012 Cruze | Chevrolet


Thanks Cruzeman...your link works fine...

I still can't find the 2012 box, but it's a moot point now!:goodjob:


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm still trying to find out what fuel mileage a 2112 6MT 1LT is rated for...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> I'm still trying to find out what fuel mileage a 2112 6MT 1LT is rated for...


I'm sure by 2112 cars will be running on apple juice or something and getting 700 MPG...lol

I've been wondering too...the 6AT gearing got changed somewhat and bumped them up by 2mpg across the board. Haven't heard much on the 6MT's though.:uhh:


----------

